# Nintendo Apologises



## Urban Wolf (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.videogamer.com/news/23-07-2008-8893.html

Well isn't that sweet of him?

Moment my mate heard this, he said it was just a cover-up, and that Nintendo really was giving up on its original demographic. I disagreed. But what do you think?


----------



## Badballs (Jul 31, 2008)

I think that, from viewing Nintendo's _interesting_ history, giving a damn about anything other than WADS OF CASH would be a little out of character.
They have realised that they can practically print money by making cheap-ass games and selling them full-price to the casual types, and the rest of us can go die in a hole. Lying about it is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 31, 2008)

I, like many was appalled by the E3 coverage. But like a good fanboy, i await gleefully for pikmin3, hopefully out in time for christmas.


----------



## Toroka (Jul 31, 2008)

Ionno.  Other than trying Bleach and Metroid Prime, my Wii's not been seriously played since Zelda (which was awesome, but I got bored shortly after obtaining the spinny-disc-thing) :-D

If Nintendo fail to bring us good games, we stop buying them.  THEN they realise gamers contribute more than their new demographic of couch potato athletes 

Torque.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 31, 2008)

hey. good point. ima raise that with my mate. It's obvious that since the E3 goers weren't impressed with the E3 coverage of casual-exclusive games, that the people there weren't casual gamers. that'd be the first hint


----------



## Toroka (Jul 31, 2008)

Urban Wolf said:


> hey. good point. ima raise that with my mate. It's obvious that since the E3 goers weren't impressed with the E3 coverage of casual-exclusive games, that the people there weren't casual gamers. that'd be the first hint


Wasn't E3 pretty much dead anyway though?  Something about "invitation only" or somesuch? 

I mean, seriously...  Wii-Fit?!  The only GOOD use I can think of for Wii-Fit is to play it with your other half, naked.  The only weight you'd lose would be in the bedroom antics which would surely follow   And something like DDR would probably make them (and you of course) look less of a retard and STILL lead to the same result 

Torque.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 31, 2008)

and calling little girls fat.
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=189128

looks great with anything from ikea
http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=_iYBmAVuBns


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 31, 2008)

E3 is surviving solely on hype as of late. I, of course, was among the many people who look forward to watching the coverage that G4 has and whatnot. I, just like most of those people... was... almost bored with it. ._.

I'm beginning to worry that gaming is just going downhill. It's all sequels... are they making new stuff? Yeah, Square's making a new RPG, but that's one of the _few_ non-sequels that were there. Yeah, sequels aren't bad, but they aren't... new.

Anyway, hijacking aside, nintendo makes me facepalm.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm... I know they're probably using Mario and Zelda as examples but do we really need another game of either? Especially when it's frigging Nintendo? They have all kinds of games they could make a sequel to like...

Startropics
Mach Rider
Kid Icarus
Wave Race
Pilotwings
StarFox
Donkey Kong
Punch Out (With or with out ear biting licensed fighters)
Duck Hunt
Clu Clu Land
Devil World
Gyromite
Hogan's Alley
Ice Climber
Urban Champion
Wario's Woods
Wrecking Crew

Just to name a few, but instead we keep getting Zelda, Mario, and Metroid...


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 31, 2008)

Scratch Donkey Kong... They lost rare remember? it risks going the same way as Crash Bandictoor.


----------



## Badballs (Jul 31, 2008)

Alternatively, they could perhaps...be original?
Am I the only person who is sick of remakes and sequels?

Only Megaman may do that. Because he has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not sick of sequels if they're good.
And Galaxy, Brawl, Corruption, Twilightprincess (just to name a few) are good :O


----------



## Kajet (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not saying that the recent games are bad, but with other licenses they could afford to do things differently without the fans screaming about how their favorite series got raped into something completely different.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 31, 2008)

Hm. good point. I think maybe they need to bite the bullet and ship in some third parties, Miyamoto has and continues to do a brilliant job, but there must be budding developers out there that would chop off one of all of their limbs just to have their ideas looked at by tendo.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 31, 2008)

Urban Wolf said:


> and calling little girls fat.
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=189128
> 
> looks great with anything from ikea
> http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=_iYBmAVuBns



This^


Is epic win.




Fuck you nintendo.


----------



## Badballs (Jul 31, 2008)

Urban Wolf said:


> I'm not sick of sequels if they're good.
> And Galaxy, Brawl, Corruption, Twilightprincess (just to name a few) are good :O



I didn't like any of those. Except Brawl. Why? Because SONIC, that's why.
My dreamcast is still plugged in.
I bought galaxy, and was all: I hate this.
Then I realised: I hate mario! Why did I buy it?
I just don't know.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 31, 2008)

> However, the fact of the matter is the so-called 'big titles' need a long, long development period.


Far as I'm concerned, THAT can't be emphasized enough.  For comparison, how long has Square-Enix been working on FFXIII by now, three years?

Nintendo mentioned they're working on a new Pikmin title.  It's certainly possible they're tossing ideas around for the next Mario or Zelda, but since those are two of the MOST respected names in videogame series, Nintendo damnwell knows they can't make a new entry in either series giving less than their absolute best.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 31, 2008)

My question is this: Why do you only care about mario and zelda? I know those two are the biggest sellers but what the hell happened to the other series like f-zero and metroid and starfox? And why the hell don't you port earthbound!!!


----------



## Range (Jul 31, 2008)

> "However, the fact of the matter is the so-called 'big titles' need a long, long development period. ... We really didn't think this year's E3 media briefing was the time to do so."


Well they kinda have a point there. I mean, do we really want to hear about a game that won't be coming out for a couple years, then end up giving up a release date that's almost a year off *cough Twilight Princess cough*?


----------



## AlexX (Jul 31, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> My question is this: Why do you only care about mario and zelda? I know those two are the biggest sellers but what the hell happened to the other series like f-zero and metroid and starfox? And why the hell don't you port earthbound!!!


Metroid has had recent installments and F-Zero is hardly neglected with like... 8+ installments to date. Starfox? A Wii game is in the works. The Earthbound/Mother series has been a victim of fate since day 1. Mother 1 was cancelled because it was going to ne introduced too close to the end of the NES's lifespan, and Earthbound/Mother 2 was subject of a new marketing gimmick that failed, making it a financial failure on paper (hence why they aren't localizing Mother 3... if the previous installments never gave any profit outside Japan, it doesn't really give them incentive to keep going). I'd also like to point out the Fire Emblem franchise is currently 11 installments long counting the new DS game.

I don't see why people say Mario and Zelda are the only franchises that Nintendo cares about. Every one of their 1st-party franchises has a decent amount of attention, but people like to DRAMA over the fact Mario and Zelda are the most well-known and act like those are the only ones that ever get new installments.



> I bought galaxy, and was all: I hate this.
> Then I realised: I hate mario! Why did I buy it?
> I just don't know.


Um... Isn't that YOUR fault? >.>


----------



## Kajet (Jul 31, 2008)

Urban Wolf said:


> and calling little girls fat.
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=189128



OMG NOOO!!! YOU CAN'T CALL A KID FAT!!! 

Christ... when I was a kid you were called fat all the time, sometimes by your own parents, pansy ass kids these days... wouldn't know what to do if they were really insulted, not just assaulted by a random incoherent stream of vulgarities.

Anyway back on topic, Nintendo didn't seem to have anything except more Wii/Mii BS, Admitting the wii-remote's motion sensors suck, Pikmin 3, and a re-re-re-release of a N64 game


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 31, 2008)

Urban Wolf said:


> http://www.videogamer.com/news/23-07-2008-8893.html
> 
> Well isn't that sweet of him?
> 
> Moment my mate heard this, he said it was just a cover-up, and that Nintendo really was giving up on its original demographic. I disagreed. But what do you think?



who cares
what is wrong with you people


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 1, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I don't see why people say Mario and Zelda are the only franchises that Nintendo cares about.


Not to mention the _other_ people who say casual games are the only things Nintendo cares about.


----------



## Toroka (Aug 1, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> who cares
> what is wrong with you people


Same as you 

Too much time on our hands, so _*we*_ decide have a discussion about something. Whilst _you_ decide to enter a discussion, which obviously holds no interest for you, to apparently do no more than insult us... 

So, having ascertained this, what's wrong with _*you*_? 

Torque.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 1, 2008)

this news reminded me of this 

http://theslackerz.com/index.php?Page=86


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 1, 2008)

Torquemada said:


> Same as you
> 
> Too much time on our hands, so _*we*_ decide have a discussion about something. Whilst _you_ decide to enter a discussion, which obviously holds no interest for you, to apparently do no more than insult us...
> 
> ...



you can at least spend your time on something not utterly retarded

additionally:  if by "enter a discussion" you mean "take 10 seconds to post and leave the game subforum in disgust" then sure

also, using ascertained doesn't make you look smart
just pretentious


----------



## Toroka (Aug 1, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> you can at least spend your time on something not utterly retarded


... and you could spend _your_ time doing something less retarded than commenting on what, in your opinion, is retarded.  Which you have to admit is pretty retarded 



			
				Wait Wait said:
			
		

> additionally: if by "enter a discussion" you mean "take 10 seconds to post and leave the game subforum in disgust" then sure


Yes, but why bother?  The only reason to interject was to elicit an inflammatory reaction...  I apologise for not taking the bait and calling you a 'loser' or whatever it is the kids do these days   You added nothing to the discussion, merely pointing out we were wasting our time having it 



			
				Wait Wait said:
			
		

> also, using ascertained doesn't make you look smart
> just pretentious


I'm English. Unfortunately they teach us big words. Even the dyslexic 'retards' like me   Don't get me wrong, my education was pretty standard... I'm not about to quote poetry at you or anything :grin:

I quote that wonderful motherly saying "If you've nothing good to say, say nothing" 

Torque.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2008)

Other than there being *more than enough Mario and Zelda games,* I wait on a game from their other franchises even if Mario and Zelda were a couple of Nintendo's first blockbuster games. There is already on of each, if not not more than two on both the Wii and the DS. StarFox, and F-Zero is what I wait on for the Wii. Those and the unreleased console Kirby game, and 2D Metroid game that I keep hearing will maybe follow Fusion. You know about "Dread." Saying that, the prime series is supposedly over, except for (SPOILER ALERT) the Sylux ship that follows Samus in the end after the credits when you got all the scans in 3.

Still I wait for mainly a new StarFox (using all the Assault voice actors since I felt they fit best, unless they do the origin of the original StarFox team: James, Peppy, Pigma. Following up with the second gen of the team, and an easter egg play through of Corneria similar to the SNES one. |D Would be cool if they showed the issue with Wolf's eye as well. Eyepatch to scouter-like-thing?) and F-Zero Wii game. I digress enough as it is.

Pretty much, we'll have to wait and see what happens with Nintendo. Don't expect any announcements until the holiday season followed by game rumors, but spread them anyways if you got any ideas from what I said. |D

Any of their other unused franchises could be nice too. (i.e. The rumored Kid Icarus. Perhaps a new Donkey Kong adventure game. Or maybe a more known EarthBound.)


----------



## Range (Aug 1, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> you can at least spend your time on something not utterly retarded
> 
> additionally:  if by "enter a discussion" you mean "take 10 seconds to post and leave the game subforum in disgust" then sure
> 
> ...



You know, honestly. Every time I've seen you in a forum, you manage to make yourself look like an ass by insulting people. You should probably stop doing that >_>


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 2, 2008)

Torquemada said:


> ... and you could spend _your_ time doing something less retarded than commenting on what, in your opinion, is retarded.  Which you have to admit is pretty retarded
> 
> Yes, but why bother?  The only reason to interject was to elicit an inflammatory reaction...  I apologise for not taking the bait and calling you a 'loser' or whatever it is the kids do these days   You added nothing to the discussion, merely pointing out we were wasting our time having it
> 
> ...



If you've no good threads to comment on, do nothing


t range:  you're terrible


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 2, 2008)

seriously what
are you just gonna go bawww nintendo abandoned the hardcorez gamerz for 10 pages

because that is the stupidest shit


----------



## Range (Aug 2, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> t range:  you're terrible


Excuse me, just let me make sure that wasn't a typo. _*I'M*_ terrible? This coming from someone who insults people unprovoked?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay, dudes, drama stops here.


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 2, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Hmm... I know they're probably using Mario and Zelda as examples but do we really need another game of either? Especially when it's frigging Nintendo? They have all kinds of games they could make a sequel to like...



I hate how most "hardcore" gamers always seem to use Mario and Zelda as examples of "hardcore" games. It doesn't make you sound anything more than close minded.
There are tons of other series that could be considered "hardcore", FZero for example, but it only has 7 released games, compared to the many, many Zelda and Mario games. <(._.)>


----------



## Kajet (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmm... I didn't realize the term "hardcore" was applicable there, I was just saying that Mario and Zelda seem to be getting all the attention when other series are doomed to rot in obscurity.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 3, 2008)

Pikmin?  XD  Definitely not getting it.  >.-.>  I suppose it is nice of them to publicly apologize to their customers.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 3, 2008)

This is also where I'm still waiting on something about StarFox also. |D


----------



## DesertYote (Aug 3, 2008)

I...would like a new River City Ransom.  That would be slick.

'Yote


----------



## Draxaan (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah! It would kick ass if they made another StarFox. *taps z twice* "DO A BARREL ROLL!"


----------



## Range (Aug 3, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Pikmin?  XD  Definitely not getting it.  >.-.>  I suppose it is nice of them to publicly apologize to their customers.



I'm up for a Pikmin 3. They could make something in there with the DS, like have it be a map or something or another way to organize the pikmin or they could have it control 1 pikmin in a first person view or something.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 4, 2008)

DesertYote said:


> I...would like a new River City Ransom.  That would be slick.
> 
> 'Yote



I kinda doubt a new RCR will be made anytime soon, Mostly cause of trademark issues.

However... There was something like a Sequel/Spinoff...


----------



## DesertYote (Aug 4, 2008)

Kajet said:


> I kinda doubt a new RCR will be made anytime soon, Mostly cause of trademark issues.
> 
> However... There was something like a Sequel/Spinoff...



True...but even with that we're still talkin' 1991.  As for the trademark issues, even though Technos Japan (and America) went backrupt in the 1990's, the original founders of the company started back up under another name AND purchased the intellectual properties of their old games.  Since, they released a port of RCR for the GBA in 2004 and re-released the original on the Virtual Console this year.

So, I wouldn't say that it's out of the realm of possibility.  Probably not very high on the 'to-do' list, though.

'Yote


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2008)

Draxaan said:


> Yeah! It would kick ass if they made another StarFox. *taps z twice* "DO A BARREL ROLL!"



No, for a Wii Starfox they'd obviously map steering/aiming to the Remote (and perhaps tilt).  So to do a barrel roll you'd need to shake it to one side.


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 4, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Hmm... I didn't realize the term "hardcore" was applicable there


You just reminded me of that is all, but you're quite right. :3


----------



## Range (Aug 4, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> No, for a Wii Starfox they'd obviously map steering/aiming to the Remote (and perhaps tilt).  So to do a barrel roll you'd need to shake it to one side.



IMO, screw the motion sensor with a game like Star Fox, steer with the joystick, shoot with A, bomb with B, tilt with the D-bad, and BARREL ROLL with Z. Am I missing any other essential Star Fox ship movements?


----------



## CatSoup996 (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't wait for the new Battletoads.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 4, 2008)

The way I see it for possible StarFox Wii controls; remote & nunchuk:
Control stick = Steer and aim
Minus = Brake
Plus = Boost
A = Fire laser
B = Bomb
Z = Barrel Roll (Since there's no R, this would be what's similar to Assault controls.)
Down on D-pad & control stick= Somersault
Up on D-pad & down on control stick = U-turn
C = Change view
If this is brought back like in SF64, Right on D-pad = Receive transmission from ROB or other characters.
If there's vehicle switching like in Assault = Left on D-pad

That works best to utilize the combo in my opinion. VC controller would be what they were in the VC version of StarFox 64. GameCube controller could go either with the Adventures or Assault controls, it's Nintendo's decision on that one. Though I don't think the sideways Wiimote might be functional enough to utilize all controls, but they could try what was used in WarioWare.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 4, 2008)

Range said:


> IMO, screw the motion sensor with a game like Star Fox, steer with the joystick, shoot with A, bomb with B, tilt with the D-bad, and BARREL ROLL with Z. Am I missing any other essential Star Fox ship movements?


I can't aim the lazers worth a darn with a joystick. It wasn't until Command that I didn't have to rely on my charge shots to actually be able to hit things, so using the wii remote to aim would be a blessing for me.

I really think people are too deeply rooted in tradition... Just because it's different doesn't mean it's a bad thing.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 4, 2008)

I see no reason why Nintendo needs to say "Sorry" to a bunch of fickle, butt hurt 'core' gamers who weren't being ignored anyway, but for all of the boo-hoo and baww, you would think otherwise.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 4, 2008)

The story goes that it was the hardcore gamers kept a a good name for Nintendo by telling others how good their games were thereby causing those other people to buy games, but the core gamers wanted a payoff.


----------



## DesertYote (Aug 4, 2008)

Shadow said:


> The story goes that it was the hardcore gamers kept a a good name for Nintendo by telling others how good their games were thereby causing those other people to buy games, but the core gamers wanted a payoff.



I don't know if I'd call it a "payoff" - maybe a bone thrown to them every once in a while.  But...then again I haven't really been a console gamer since the mid 90's, so it doesn't matter to me one way or another.  I can just understand the mentality, having worked in the industry.

'Yote


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> IMO, screw the motion sensor with a game like Star Fox, steer with the joystick, shoot with A, bomb with B, tilt with the D-bad, and BARREL ROLL with Z. Am I missing any other essential Star Fox ship movements?


Have you played _Starfox Command_?  The one where virtually all Arwing controls are mapped to the stylus, and you don't have an option to change it.

Substitute a Remote for the DS's stylus, and you get:
- Steer/aim with the Wii Remote.  Naturally, the Arwing's flight path follows your aim, and the Arwing tilts to match the Remote.
- Boost:  Thrust the Remote forwards.
- Brake:  Thrust the Remote back.
- Barrel-roll:  Shake the Remote sideways.

And obviously you can't map anything to the + button, that's what gets used for the in-game menu.


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Have you played _Starfox Command_?


No, I haven't played it.

I like Shadow's idea best though. Maybe, MAYBE, add it that where you point the remote is where it'll aim, but not fly towards (Or at least have that as an option)


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 5, 2008)

....Wait...why pay to get the old games while I can get them for free on my comp...*goes to do that*


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ....Wait...why pay to get the old games while I can get them for free on my comp...*goes to do that*



Emulator FTW *goes to play Oracle of Seasons and Pokemon Crystal (Which is in one of the best pokemon game generations IMO. Come on! You could go back to Kanto and fight Red and Blue!)*

100th post for me! =D


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> No, I haven't played it.


Play it sometime.  The turn-based map takes some adjusting, but the actual combat is surprisingly responsive.



Range said:


> I like Shadow's idea best though. Maybe, MAYBE, add it that where you point the remote is where it'll aim, but not fly towards (Or at least have that as an option)


Sorry, but last I heard Arwings don't come equipped with turret-mounted lasers.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 5, 2008)

Shadow said:


> The story goes that it was the hardcore gamers kept a a good name for Nintendo by telling others how good their games were thereby causing those other people to buy games, but the core gamers wanted a payoff.



What? That makes little to no sense at all. People recommend stuff all the time, that in no way should give them a feeling that they are 'owed' anything at all.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not really concerned about the upcoming 'hardcore' titles, Nintendo has always had a history of delaying its major games. It took ages for Ocarina of Time to be released and Super Mario Sunshine was originally going to be on the N64. 

In short Nintendo are just so damn lazy.


----------



## dwitefry (Aug 5, 2008)

IMO Nintendo should apologise for making cack games, than for supposedly not appealing to one type of fan, and Nintendo haven't really shat out much crap, if they'd've come on and said 'we're sorry we've made two pointless spin-offs and Endless Ocean was a little lacking on the fun side' i'd go 'oh ok' but it seems like they're just doing it to shut people up.

Nintendo's last few major titles were (in Europe anyway): Smash Bros Brawl, Wii Fit, Mario Kart Wii and Super Mario Galaxy - other titles released were Link's Crossbow training and a NEW title Endless Ocean. with Warioware Shake It and Mario Baseball up-and-coming. So that's three 'core' titles and not really, one of which is part of a 'core' series (Zelda) plus two more installments in a 'core' series to come shortly. I fail to see a valid complaint? Seems Nintendo has pretty much been fair to both. Plus they've announced a new Pikmin and we've a new Starfox coming too...so that's two non-Zelda/Mario franchises with new installments coming, plus we got Fire Emblem, Metroid, Pokemon Stadium and Donkey Kong installments in the last year. 

I'm NOT a nintendo fanboy, I grew up playing Sega, and defending them sort of still makes me grit my teeth, but I just, I dunno, can't seem to see much basis for the complain in fact.

*waits for things to be thrown at him*

MeX


----------



## AlexX (Aug 5, 2008)

secretfur said:


> I'm not really concerned about the upcoming 'hardcore' titles, Nintendo has always had a history of delaying its major games. It took ages for Ocarina of Time to be released and Super Mario Sunshine was originally going to be on the N64.
> 
> In short Nintendo are just so damn lazy.


Nintendo doesn't delay games because they aren't working on it, they delay them because they take longer than expected to make. Heck, Miyamoto is well-known for completely flipping the tables during game development because he doesn't like how it's going (for example, during the development of Twilight Princess they ended up having to scrap an entire year's worth of work).


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 5, 2008)

dwitefry said:


> IMO Nintendo should apologise for making cack games, than for supposedly not appealing to one type of fan, and Nintendo haven't really shat out much crap, if they'd've come on and said 'we're sorry we've made two pointless spin-offs and Endless Ocean was a little lacking on the fun side' i'd go 'oh ok' but it seems like they're just doing it to shut people up.
> 
> Nintendo's last few major titles were (in Europe anyway): Smash Bros Brawl, Wii Fit, Mario Kart Wii and Super Mario Galaxy - other titles released were Link's Crossbow training and a NEW title Endless Ocean. with Warioware Shake It and Mario Baseball up-and-coming. So that's three 'core' titles and not really, one of which is part of a 'core' series (Zelda) plus two more installments in a 'core' series to come shortly. I fail to see a valid complaint? Seems Nintendo has pretty much been fair to both. Plus they've announced a new Pikmin and we've a new Starfox coming too...so that's two non-Zelda/Mario franchises with new installments coming, plus we got Fire Emblem, Metroid, Pokemon Stadium and *Donkey Kong* installments in the last year.
> 
> ...



*throws rocks*

Barrel Race--is--not--fucking--Country!


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

secretfur said:


> I'm not really concerned about the upcoming 'hardcore' titles, Nintendo has always had a history of delaying its major games. It took ages for Ocarina of Time to be released and Super Mario Sunshine was originally going to be on the N64.
> 
> In short Nintendo are just so damn lazy.



To quote Mr. Miyamoto "A delayed game is eventually good, a bad game is bad forever."


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 5, 2008)

dwitefry said:


> IMO Nintendo should apologise for making cack games, than for supposedly not appealing to one type of fan, and Nintendo haven't really shat out much crap, if they'd've come on and said 'we're sorry we've made two pointless spin-offs and Endless Ocean was a little lacking on the fun side' i'd go 'oh ok' but it seems like they're just doing it to shut people up.


Shaddup.  Most of the Wii shovelware comes from third parties, multiplatform titles, and you know it.


----------

